# los angeles soda works



## stefan (May 6, 2003)

Does anyone  have any information on the " Los Angeles Soda Works" ?  I have a hutchinson soda in aqua with the following on the front of the bottle

                      LOS ANGELES


                               *


                     SODA WORKS





                      THIS BOTTLE 
                    IS REGISTERED
                   NOT TO BE SOLD

 Any info would be helpful.


----------

